# Fish and red lights?



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

I would like to have some night lighting that does not disturb fish but allows me to watch the tanks after lights out. I recall reading once that fish can not see the red spectrum well if at all. So I was thinking I could light up the tank with red light so that I can see them but they still go about there normal night time behaviour. Any know if this works?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Dunno, but it sounds like it's worth a try! Astronomers use red lights to look at their charts to avoid killing their night vision...

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who notes that even a blue moon is reflecting white sunlight, and is planning to use white LED's if he ever does a moonlight)


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I am told blue is better than red. People use red more often because it is an "angry" color and will help you stay awake, where as blue is more relaxing.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

red is the first part of the spectrum to be absorbed by water, and hence disappears in shallower waters. Blue penetrates deepest. By this logic it would make sense to me for deep water cichlids (Africans, mainly) to have poor or reduced red spectrum vision. I'd imagine shallow and riverine cichlids might be more affected.

But yes, blue is the more popular "night light" option.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have red lights on a 24" deep planted angel tank, doesn't bother them to the least, and it Does shine to the bottom, they are the "lunar light red", two of them do a fine job in a 60gal.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i use two blue actinic bulbs and they seem to go on with their normal schedule and it looks great


----------

